# Party Ideas for Pumpkin themed party



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, the first thing that popped into my mind was just masses and masses of JOL's outside, inside, all glowing in the dark. The more, the better. You might even consider having your guests bring one with them as "admission" to the party. 

You can also use scooped out pumplins as serving bowls. If you are concerned about flavors mixing, put amother bowl inside to actually hold the food, but the outside will still have the look of the pumpkin. And speaking of food, there are a million recipes for pumpkin foods, not just sweets, but stews and soups. My favorite recipe site is allrecipes.com.

Keep your eyes peeled the next month or two for those small battery operated foam pumpkins...they sell them by the buckets at wallyworld for a few bucks apiece...keep an eye out at the dollar stores, too. 

you definietly need a huge pumpkin-head prop for out in the yard...here's a site where you can see what I mean:

http://www.spookyblue.com/


----------



## Haunted Horseman (Dec 5, 2007)

How about giving every guest a sugar pumpkin as a favor?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

And here's a link to a website with THE coolest JOL patterns, ever.

http://www.zombiepumpkins.com/


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Pumpkin soup served in shot glasses!! They sell packs of disposable plastic ones at the 99 cent store.
Pumpkin bread, pumpkin cookies, roasted pumpkin seeds.
Other orange foods like carrots with dip and sweet potato chips.
I saw a pumpkin-flavored liqeur, the other day, at the liquor store, beside the Apple and Peppermint ones.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't know what kind of style you like but I have seen pumpkins hallowed out, floral foam put in them and flowers stuck in the foam for center pieces. For windows, put black trash bags up, cut them into strips, pull on the strips to make them warped and different lengths and then put orange garland or garland with pumpkins in it at the top. (i'm doing something similar for my witches kitchen). You could also make small pumpkinrot style scarecrows to decorate with if you like things a little on the scary/creepy side. Just a few thoughts off the top of my head.


----------



## Hallowzeve (Jul 24, 2009)

I've been contemplating a Pumpkin Putting game where I would have people try to putt an orange golf ball up a small ramp into the mouth or the top of a Jack O' Lantern from varying distances. That might work well for your theme, but it will depend on the space you have to work with.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Have you looked at Martha Stewart's website? Here's one of the photo galleries that came up when I searched "pumpkin": http://www.marthastewart.com/photogallery/pumpkins
There were also other galleries.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw this and thought of you and your party. It would be an easy way to bring the feeling of a pumpkin patch or a large number of JOLs to your party.

http://www.partycheap.com/Pumpkin_Patch_Scene_Setters_p/n670030.htm

http://www.partycheap.com/Jointed_Spooky_Tree_6_feet_tall_p/01451.htm


----------



## Pumpkin_Patch (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the great ideas everyone..!!!!!..I know that a lot of these ideas will come to mind this year for my Pumpkin inspired party.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*I agree with what someone selse had already suggested...Martha Stewart is great and she has TONS of ideas. Here are a few.** Have fun!*  *H1*


Pumpkin Dessert recipes...








 

*Here is the link...* http://www.thatssoyummy.com/recipes/ten-delicious-pumpkin-desserts-from-martha-stewart/


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my mother is in needing pumpkin theme ideas for her work doing some kind of a Trick or Treat thing and each area do a theme and passes out candy and get their table judge. So my mom is wanting to do Pumpkin theme and she is clueless too. Help?


----------

